# Living in Abruzzo....Looking to make new friends



## jshunt25

Hello! I am not in an expat group, but I have been living in Abruzzo for the past 3 years, I have been wanting to meet up with people who speak english! hahah I have not been able to make any friends because of the language barrier so if you are close to the region, let me know! And if you're not, still let me know because it would be wonderful to connect with people. Ciao!


----------



## NickZ

You might want to narrow things down a little. Which province? Or city are you near?


----------



## pudd 2

jshunt25 said:


> Hello! I am not in an expat group, but I have been living in Abruzzo for the past 3 years, I have been wanting to meet up with people who speak english! hahah I have not been able to make any friends because of the language barrier so if you are close to the region, let me know! And if you're not, still let me know because it would be wonderful to connect with people. Ciao!


there are lots of english speaking people in abruzzo i being one tell us were you are and a bit about your self and welcome to this forum :yo:


----------



## sheilamarsco

there are several other forums which are specific to abruzzo that you can join and arrange to meet up with English/American people who live in abruzzo permanently


----------



## rheafitz

Hi - we have just purchased land in Abruzzo - outside Guilmi.


----------



## pudd 2

rheafitz said:


> Hi - we have just purchased land in Abruzzo - outside Guilmi.


welcome to one of the best places in italy abruzzo . you are not far from us as the crow flyes but by road a long way :welcome:


----------



## Shaka

rheafitz said:


> Hi - we have just purchased land in Abruzzo - outside Guilmi.


Hi there

See you have bought land in Abruzzo. Are you living in Abruzzo currently did you come directly from Ireland and as I'm full of questions are you planning to build. we are planning to retire to Abruzzo/Le marche area and have a little village house which we stay in when we visit.We are from ireland but currently live in the USA.


----------



## rheafitz

Hi
We have summered in Abruzzo for a few years and have fallen in love with it. We are in Bahrain right now and have decided we did not want to return to Ireland after experiencing warm dry weather on a regular basis. So we decided to make Abruzzo our home. We purchased the land with ruins last year. We spent the summer camping on the land. We plan to build, but as things move very slowly we are planning to construct a "temporary" residence - a yurt. It does not need planning permission. While I am working in Bahrain, my husband spends most of his time in Abruzzo getting things sorted.


----------



## pudd 2

rheafitz said:


> Hi
> We have summered in Abruzzo for a few years and have fallen in love with it. We are in Bahrain right now and have decided we did not want to return to Ireland after experiencing warm dry weather on a regular basis. So we decided to make Abruzzo our home. We purchased the land with ruins last year. We spent the summer camping on the land. We plan to build, but as things move very slowly we are planning to construct a "temporary" residence - a yurt. It does not need planning permission. While I am working in Bahrain, my husband spends most of his time in Abruzzo getting things sorted.


hi yurts must be the fashion out your way ie South abruzzo . i know of another in Dogola a place verry close to Guilmi , 

best of luck with your project , but be warned its a long road , building a new house in abruzzo you might be living in your yurt forb a while


----------



## Shaka

rheafitz said:


> Hi
> We have summered in Abruzzo for a few years and have fallen in love with it. We are in Bahrain right now and have decided we did not want to return to Ireland after experiencing warm dry weather on a regular basis. So we decided to make Abruzzo our home. We purchased the land with ruins last year. We spent the summer camping on the land. We plan to build, but as things move very slowly we are planning to construct a "temporary" residence - a yurt. It does not need planning permission. While I am working in Bahrain, my husband spends most of his time in Abruzzo getting things sorted.


We love Abruzzo too and spent several weeks there last month.We will likely take some short term rentals in different areas there until we are sure where we want to settle. Would love to know how your adventure goes .


----------



## ANDYJ

Hi my name is Andrew I am not living in Italy, but would love to visit that area 
Please tell me more about life there.


----------



## pudd 2

ANDYJ said:


> Hi my name is Andrew I am not living in Italy, but would love to visit that area
> Please tell me more about life there.


Abruzzo is like england was in my childhood , good people good food , a slow pace of life spuds with muck on and all that od shaped toms good weather .

take the buratwats out of the pitcher you have heaven


----------



## yosheryosh

pudd 2 said:


> Abruzzo is like england was in my childhood , good people good food , a slow pace of life spuds with muck on and all that od shaped toms good weather .
> 
> take the buratwats out of the pitcher you have heaven


what's a buratwats?


----------



## pudd 2

yosheryosh said:


> what's a buratwats?


sorry my verry rude name for a buracrat , 

ie a rule maker and changer as the whim takes them :focus:


----------



## yosheryosh

lol


----------



## ANDYJ

*Living in Abruzzo*

I am welsh born and bred
With 3 kids we have a nice way of life here, but I have always wanted to visit Italy
Love the food, not met many Italians.
So next year I am a coming would love to stay in a nice working town preferable in a B&B
So any recommendations would be great.


----------



## pudd 2

you have allready joined a abruzzo thread look no futher , the real italy 
the food is for italians also the wine , the turiast pays the same price as the locals for good food and wine .70 p a glass big clas food is real italian food from fresh ingreadeents no trafic jams buitiful coast and mountain senery , could go on for ever


----------



## ANDYJ

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/italy-expat-forum-expats-living-italy/565962-living-*

Forgot to mention the wine (love the stuff)
So what part would you recommend to stay in?, looking to visit in April
So you live there then pudd 2?


----------



## Caerus

ANDYJ said:


> Forgot to mention the wine (love the stuff)
> So what part would you recommend to stay in?, looking to visit in April
> So you live there then pudd 2?


I'm sure pudd2 will be along to let you know about their area. If pudd2 is who I think, they have a lovely apartment which they make available. I have stayed there and in addition to being fully equipped, it is in a perfect location to check out all of chieti province. Also, pudd2 can give you excellent advise on what to see, how to get there and what to miss.


----------



## ANDYJ

Thanks caerus,
I await some replies,it amazes me that people like yourself from Canada and beyond 
Are fond of Italy.


----------



## MrSam

Pudd2 has posted a tag line to a website but it's not quite correct - I think I resolved it OK...

Holiday apartment in Pretoro, Abruzzo, Italy. Close to ski resorts. Book direct with private owners. IT1547

Looks great.


----------



## Caerus

MrSam said:


> Pudd2 has posted a tag line to a website but it's not quite correct - I think I resolved it OK...
> 
> Caerus had to remove the link because not yet enough posts hwell:
> Looks great.


Yes, that's it. We spent a great week there and are looking forward to returning this summer or next. Ahhh, I miss abruzzo.


----------



## pudd 2

Caerus said:


> Yes, that's it. We spent a great week there and are looking forward to returning this summer or next. Ahhh, I miss abruzzo.


and we are looking forward to seeing you both , and so is abruzzo ps i have some more sheets to fold , private joke sorry folks


----------



## ANDYJ

Come on then pudd 2 I would like to see your place (link please)


----------



## MrSam

ANDYJ said:


> Come on then pudd 2 I would like to see your place (link please)


Look up the thread, it's there in my post


----------



## ANDYJ

As soon as I posted the message I seen it
Thanks


----------



## LinaM

*Lina*

Hello,
We are in Canada now and are looking to move to Abruzzo. Would someone be able to tell me what the cost of living is if we buy property in the country (no mortgage and no rent) - but would need gas, electricity, sewage, internet, water, yearly taxes? Is food and groceries expensive, cheap, same? Thanks.


----------



## Duchess

*Me too*

Like LINA, we too are interested in moving to Abruzzo, and have all the same questions.
Also, hubby is 62 soon and we can't decide whether to wait 'til he retires at 65, or whether it's easy to get a job in the area, and how it affects UK pension etc?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## pudd 2

Duchess said:


> Like LINA, we too are interested in moving to Abruzzo, and have all the same questions.
> Also, hubby is 62 soon and we can't decide whether to wait 'til he retires at 65, or whether it's easy to get a job in the area, and how it affects UK pension etc?
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


we find the cost of living here a lot less than england but you must find the right area or comune , as we pay a fraction of rates were we live to some one in a diferent area , as for work if the italians cant find work , its imposible and then they only get payed now and again . you will not find work 

waite till you are retired and live the good life as we do we have no regrets weve been here ten years and love every minute of it . the hospitals are exulant food wine country side the works love it , but please do your home work dont buy a ruin buy somthing livable there is lots of cheap cheap houses for sale and have been for the last ten years propery is not an investment in money terms here , but an investment in life style


----------



## Duchess

Thanks Pudd2. I've heard that Abruzzo is very mountainous and not many people speak English. I thought that there were flat parts as well and especially near the coast? Is Pretoro flat and do many speak English in that area? Did you learn Spanish before you moved?
My hubby wonders why the houses are so reasonable, and no we wouldn't want a renovation project.


----------



## pudd 2

Duchess said:


> Thanks Pudd2. I've heard that Abruzzo is very mountainous and not many people speak English. I thought that there were flat parts as well and especially near the coast? Is Pretoro flat and do many speak English in that area? Did you learn Spanish before you moved?
> My hubby wonders why the houses are so reasonable, and no we wouldn't want a renovation project.


hi when you say mountainous it brings to mind steep roads and drops . abruzzo is not all like that ,

where we live in pretoro we are 615 mts above sea level . but the sea is reached in 25 mins on gently sloped straight roads Google the ss 2663 and take a tripo to the sea from pretoro you will be amazed , a trip though one of the best grape growing areas in italy , in fact the must from our grapes go into some of the most famouse wines in northen italy . 

as is pretoro flat we have a lawn with pa bit of a slope easy with a ride on mower 

we are tucked in to the hill side so its warm in the winter we have vews of the sea 

belisma .

the house are cheap becouse of the shortage of work but beeing retired its heaven 

i had basic italian night school stuf but you soon find people who speak english 

as the shcools are teaching it more , but its still the real italy not turistie at all good food god life good wine


----------



## Duchess

Hi I meant Italian not Spanish! I've been looking at Tuscany prices as my hubby fancies the west coast, but we'll need to visit both to make up our minds.
We are quite happy to live off the tourist track, as long as we don't get cut off in a mountainous region with few shops and cold climate.
Any other advice on Abruzzo and how you decided on this region would be appreciated.


----------



## sheilamarsco

when I mentioned the mountains in abruzzo I didn't mean that it was all mountainous just that in the northern part the roads are not wide and straight. the advantage of the mountains is that the views are breathtaking and it is a very unspoilt region hence the lower house prices and truly Italian lifestyle. the people are very friendly and if you make the effort they are very pleased to help you with your Italian. it just depends what you want if you are used to an area where there are a lot of English speaking shops/restaurants and people then I think it would be better to look elsewhere. re the climate it isn't any colder here than in Tuscany. in fact at the weekend I was sunbathing on the terrace not bad for mid December!!


----------



## Duchess

I am continuing to research the area, and embrace cultures wherever we go. I already know some Italian, and breathtaking scenery sounds wonderful.
Next big decision would be whether to ship our furniture as I would think it would be expensive to buy in Italy, am I right?
Do people bring their UK cars over, so many questions if anyone can answer!!


----------



## pudd 2

Duchess said:


> I am continuing to research the area, and embrace cultures wherever we go. I already know some Italian, and breathtaking scenery sounds wonderful.
> Next big decision would be whether to ship our furniture as I would think it would be expensive to buy in Italy, am I right?
> Do people bring their UK cars over, so many questions if anyone can answer!!


probly better to bring you funature over verry expecive here and not to every one taste , period funature even junk costs 5 times what it costs in uk 

As for car uless its a verry good expence one leave it there , and buy italian once you are a resident 

some people just drive them english cars that is when they are a resident and lie to the english insurance go though the farse of taking back there car for mot , not legal if they are resident of italty and some of the realy bad one drive sorned cars over here 

al verry well til they hurt somone they have no insurance be legal and sleep at night or convert your car to italian plates quete expencive but if you love all verry well


----------



## Duchess

It is probably better to get an Italian car, as ours is right hand drive. Having said that, is it easy to sell an English car in Italy? We could drive overland when we move.
Did you drive to your new home or come by plane? 
I wish we could move soon, but my OH can't find a job (he's 62 soon), so we will probably have to wait until he retires!


----------

